# fog vs spray



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Fogging yourself will not reduce or affect in any way the flea treatment. A cockroach treatment (the way we do them) yes it possibly could. Not with a flea treatment. 

What is happening is that the flea pupae are hatching out. The pupae is rarely effected by the treatment. In carpet more so, but not on hardwood. You need to wait about 3 weeks after the initial treatment and then re-assess. In the meantime if you want to treat yourself for relief, look for the aerosols that can spray upsidedown and are made for fleas. Look for something like flea birth control, growth regulator, etc. Any wording like that. Vet offices are good places to get them. They are expensive, but usually cover 1500 sq. ft. You spray them where you want to, as opposed to a total release aero which really doesn't go that far from the can. You have to stay off the treated surface until dry, usually 2-3 hrs. If you have pets, treat them with frontline, advantage, or equivalent. Also available at vet offices. 

In a hurry right now, keep us posted, hang in there.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

bugman,
Q1


> A cockroach treatment (the way we do them) yes it possibly could


Explain further please. My field is ornamentals and turf so I have a learning opportunity here if you don't mind.

Q2
Would not some of the residuals, like cypermethrin, fipronlil work here?


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Many in the pest control industry are using non-repellent residual sprays for roaches in conjunction with roach baits. Insecticides that are registered for fleas are all repellent as well as residual. The current thinking in roach treatments is for the roaches to believe that nothing has changed in their environment, while in reality a non-repellent residual, growth regulators, and baits are in place. Repellent residual sprays would work against a baiting strategy (same with ant treatments). Todays roach baits are much more effective and appealing than even just a few years ago. Also, with non-repellents it is now less likely to chase roaches from infested apts to uninfested apts. Repellents are commonly used in preventative roach treatments, though. Baits are usually used when treating existing roach problems, as baits must be fresh to be appealing. 

Neither cypermethrin nor fipronil are registered/labeled for fleas which simply means that the manufacturer hasn't applied for that usage. They probably would work. Also, fipronil is only labeled for exterior use, termites/ants. It is an outstanding material. Cyper is repellent, as are all synthetic pyrethroids. Fipronil is non-repellent, which is why it is so good on ants and termites. Fipronil is the active ingredient in Frontline, which is outstanding against fleas/ticks (veterinary med). 

There are only a few residual sprays labeled for fleas anymore. *Preventing* fleas is so much easier and cheaper than *solving* a flea problem.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> Q2
> Would not some of the residuals, like cypermethrin, fipronlil work here?


I said that wrong, didn't I? What I meant was a residual product SIMILAR to fipronil etc. Those products just came to mind as an example, sorry for the brain F.:wink:


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Residuals (labeled for fleas) are necessary in flea control, if that is what you're asking. In flea control we are really targeting the larvae more so than the other stages. Adults need to be treated to provide relief, but the success of the treatment hinges on targeting the larval stage. Residuals, and growth regulators are key to the larval stage. We tell customers to wait 3-4 weeks after treatment before deciding whether or not a follow-up treatment is needed, as the igr's (insect growth regulators) work, but slowly.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

bugman,

I was asking how you treated for roaches. When you made a reference to foggers not working with the way you treat for roaches, I presume you meant because foggers have a repellent quality which is counterproductive. Correct?

As for the fleas, I think we are on the same page regarding the use of (the correct) residuals for continued control beyond the initial kill.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Correct about the foggers and their repellency. For roaches, (german roaches especially) we use non-repellent residuals, baits, and insect growth regulators. We use Victor roach pheromone traps, too.


----------

